# intermittent radio issue-2005 durango



## nw_tn_mommy (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a 2005 Durango and the stereo has twice now, became silent. I have no sound from a dvd, radio or cd although all three things appear to be working (cd counter is running/dvd counter/radio stations can be changed). The volume is stuck at "0" on the display. This is the stock unit that came in the vehicle.. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

nw_tn_mommy said:


> The volume is stuck at "0" on the display.


It's internal to the stereo, maybe a bad solder joint somewhere. Solder joints with trapped gas bubbles take a while to fail. You may be able to get a replacement from JC Whitney. Avoid the dealer like the plague.


----------



## nw_tn_mommy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks. So I guess it's a matter of time before it quits all together. It's happened twice in about a month and for no reason will come back on the next time I'm in the vehicle. Suppose I'll be looking for a replacement.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

nw_tn_mommy said:


> Thanks. So I guess it's a matter of time before it quits all together. It's happened twice in about a month and for no reason will come back on the next time I'm in the vehicle. Suppose I'll be looking for a replacement.


Since you may have to pull the stereo anyway, get someone to remove it, and hook it up to the battery and to speakers. 

Do not go near wires that control or trigger the airbags!!! 

and, 

Do not go near wires that control or trigger the airbags!!! 

Airbags can be lethal; they are one deadly force canceling out another deadly force [that is, a crash].

Firmly tap on the thing until you can get it to play. 
If it now works and cannot be made to fail, then the problem is not in the radio.
If you can reliably make it play or not, take off both covers and look for something that you push on or poke at [with a non-metallic object] that makes it play and not play.

Isolating intermittents can be extremely frustrating, but you might get lucky.

If it drops out only twice per month, and you think you have found and fixed the problem, you will probably need to go several months driving over rough roads without a single dropout before you can be confident that it is truly gone away.

Good luck.


----------

